# Rusted out



## slosmoke (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi ,have an old smoker that has a rusted bottom on it.All other parts in good shape including burner.I want to move into a Masterbuilt.I wuold like to find a bottom for my old timer and use it at the hunting shack.Any ideas for a round metal part to use as the base .If not ,its on the way out.Thanks


----------



## kookie (Feb 5, 2008)

I am not sure what the size you need but maybe an old metal 5 gallon bucket would work. Or just weld something up...... Just a thought..........

Kookie


----------



## walking dude (Feb 5, 2008)

i have seen, somewhere, bottoms you can buy

cut out the rusted part and weld the new in

let me see if i can find it again

what kind of smoker IS it.....


----------



## slosmoke (Feb 5, 2008)

The smoker is an old Charbroil .The round bottom is holding a 17 1/2 " mid section.I am going to check out some AG feeder or the old style oil drain pans for size.


----------



## mulepackin (Feb 6, 2008)

If you can find any, the iron disc from a disc plow would work great. It won't rust out, they are about 16" in dia. The charcoal grill I had growing up was made from it's larger cousin a "one way" plow disc. About 30 " in dia. with a rim welded to it, and a wind screen, legs with wheels, and a lever for raising and lowering the grill, an old oven rack. My dad could build anything, still can for that matter.


----------



## pitrow (Feb 6, 2008)

if you can find a metal fab place near you, see if they have any scrap that might fit your bill. Usually you can get odd size stuff really cheap that way.


----------



## desertlites (Feb 6, 2008)

yup a plow disc gonna do u fine-makes a great outdoor wok around here


----------



## slosmoke (Feb 27, 2008)

Found a galvinized feed pan at my local Farm and barn ,$4.00 and took my snips to the bad metal.Perfect .Made a batch of peanuts and kicked back.


----------



## greazy (Feb 27, 2008)

Brake drums work also.


----------



## bbq bubba (Feb 27, 2008)

DO NOT use an aluminum pan...very risky!!
Toss it in the garbage and get a new smoker, they're like $28.00....


----------

